# New cowboy boots



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got a new pair of boots and im trying to figure out how exactly they should fit. I got 10.5 which is smaller than my normal shoe size, and the toes feel good but my heel slips just a tiny bit. I tried on the size 10 and that was a pretty snug fit but I figured they might be a little too tight if I had them on all day so thats why I got the 10.5. Are they supposed to be real snug or is it better to have my heel slip just a tiny bit?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What will you be using them for? Kicking cows? Sunday going to meetin' boots? Cutting a rug at a ho down? Everyday wear?

I don't have much experience with the cowboy boots. I only know what my Grandpa used to say. "I wear a size 9, but a 9 and a half fit so good, I usually by a 10."


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

They will be everyday wear and ill be using them as work boots too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Tony Lamas... love 'em.

When they're new, they should be snug... almost tight. When they "break in", they fit like a glove. For me at least..  

I used to be known to cut-a-rug. -/|\- 

Kicked a horse a couple of times too..


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been wearing cowboy boots everyday for the past 3-4 years. I use them for work, cuttin' a rug, riding horses, taking out the trash, and even do alot of hunting in them. I prefer a tight boot with just a little bit of heel slip when I buy them. They all seem to stretch and wear a bit different but they all loosen up. If you put a ton of miles on them and you've got too much slip at first then you'll have a ton of slip very soon. I'm a little untraditional also, I like the boots with the rubber soles rather then the classic, slip on your azz design. Hope your new boots work out for ya, if they do, you'll be a boot wearer for life.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, pretty sure I found the right pair and so far they are awesome.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I grew up in boots and still wear the things. Here's what I do when I buy a new pair: Get a boot that is somewhat tight and then have a boot shop stretch them before you ever wear them. Basically, broke in before you ever put them on your feet and they will feel like a pair of slippers......


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

With the proper fit you should have a slight bit of heel slippage. Ariat brand are my favorite....feel like heaven!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bowdacious said:


> With the proper fit you should have a slight bit of heel slippage. Ariat brand are my favorite....feel like heaven!


Amen


----------

